# Pentagon creates new espionage unit



## Brill (Apr 23, 2012)

Ah, the second oldest profession...sometimes intertwined with the first! 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...unit/2012/04/23/gIQA9R7DcT_story.html?hpid=z3

The Pentagon is planning to ramp up its spying operations against high-priority targets such as Iran under an intelligence reorganization approved last week by Defense Secretary Leon E. Panetta, a senior defense official said Monday.
The newly created Defense Clandestine Service would work closely with the CIA to expand espionage operations overseas at a time when the missions of the agency and the military increasingly converge.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 23, 2012)

DOD needs to hire Columbian hookers... :-/


----------



## AWP (Apr 23, 2012)

So....did DIA have a going out of business sale and we missed it?


----------



## RetPara (Apr 24, 2012)

DIA is primarily a organization that produces product....  not a whole lot in the procurement of raw data....


----------



## AWP (Apr 24, 2012)

As an outsider looking in, when I read and hear of Intel professionals lamenting the lack of coordination and information sharing and then I see yet another Intel organization/ office/ upper level position created, I have to wonder if this is part of the problem or at best, not the solution. I have empathy for the collectors and analysts because I'm sure they feel the pain of so many entities, but I've worked for Fortune 500 companies and withnessed how one hand doesn't know what the other is doing, and I've seen it in small (42 employees) companies, so I have a hard time accepting that another task force/ office/ etc. is the solution.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 24, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Your post.....


 
Bingo.....


----------



## Brill (Apr 24, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> blah, blah, blah


 
You're not cleared for that. 

The problem, as I see it is, there are very few managers who have come up from the trenches and UNDERSTAND the issues that Joe the intel officer in the field faces.  Easier to create a new org vice correct problems in CULTURE in existing agencies (very broad stereotype).  It seems that the majority of seniors are in fact professional managers with very little no shit experience.  I saw this first hand in CO and it was a total CF.

me: "Why don't we try X?"
boss: "What is X?"
me: "Oh hell fuck, really?"
boss "You cannot speak to your supervisor like that!"
me: "I'm sorry, sometimes I speak before thinking.  Sir, oh hell fuck really?  How can you be in charge of X if you don't know what the project is?"

PCS orders followed soon after.   As per RB's SOF truth...it was their idea.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 24, 2012)

"The newly created Defense Clandestine Service would work closely with the CIA... "

I'm sure the CIA is very excited about sharing OPs with them....


----------



## Locksteady (Apr 25, 2012)

Most recent CIA Director becomes Secretary of Defense.
Most recent Commander of US and ISAF in Afghanistan fills in the vacated spot for CIA Director.

Did anyone else not anticipate something like this occurring after the essential 'swap' in interservice/agency leadership?  Even so, it is nice to see the effort being made to try consolidating government and military intelligence works, but I wonder how current DoD programs and directorates with similar (though not the same) goals may blend or clash with this new unit and its purpose.

~ Locksteady


----------

